# How did you hear about us? (It matters to us)



## HEISENBERG (Nov 12, 2021)

*How did you hear about our forum?*
Please leave information in the comments about how you found us


----------



## Chemman

I found you here https://darknet2web.com/catalog/category/3


----------



## Gus

Found you lovely people on dread ,


----------



## Starztorex

I found you guys on dread, happy to join the community.


----------



## Luca

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGi was looking for deep web links on google so i went to a site and saw it.


----------



## Constantylious777

I found you at place where both of us have advertisement  I very like that forum!


----------



## cocohaha

darknet trust link


----------



## banister

The Church finds all channels to share the wealth and knowledge of LSD and other psychedelic medicinal tools.


----------



## o0oo0o

Found you here.. https://www.thedarkweblinks.com/deep-web-forums-links-sites/
Reminds me of the Hive..


----------



## MadHatter

Found you on darkweblinks. Thanks for the ambition and effort, keep up the good work!


----------



## kaoticneurotic

Breaking Bad Forum On The Darknet Is Revolutionary | Dark Web Link


The Breaking Bad Forum housed by the Tor network is a revolutionary darknet site indeed! So many forums exist on the dark web. But nothing could match the vibe of something like Breaking Bad. In this




darkweblink.com




Here


----------



## cryptobull

kaoticneurotic said:


> Breaking Bad Forum On The Darknet Is Revolutionary | Dark Web Link
> 
> 
> The Breaking Bad Forum housed by the Tor network is a revolutionary darknet site indeed! So many forums exist on the dark web. But nothing could match the vibe of something like Breaking Bad. In this
> ...



kaoticneurotic





Dark web link | darknet hidden wiki







darkweblink.com


----------



## opemilylane777

I too found you on DWL


----------



## Ogny1423

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERG Well you see I was bored and just sticking my nose in everyone's business just hoping I stumble across something useful that is for sure not a scam and cause the feds to come kick my door down and drag me outta bed again in the middle of the night


----------



## Slender

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGI saw that drug business is very good profit and saw on a website that ur site can teach me how to process these things


----------



## whiteghost

found you over tourch serch engine advertisement


----------



## Honolulu98

i see you on dread


----------



## salaubry

with ahmia, serching about cooking meth!


----------



## myriaze

I've heard about your forum on dread. Saw a banner of it.


----------



## eph3dra synthesa

ArsoleDickite said:


> I searched fore a very long time - felt like decades - for synthesis recipes and found you guys on Dread. At first I couldn't believe it.



ArsoleDickite
SAME HERE ..at least the first part.. and last sentence 

But Ive found you via ddg-search 

…and so far, happy to be here.. (thanks for doing this)

..but tbh, also asking myself, if its wise for security, that I was able to find this by just typing 'amph synth' on ddg (..??)


----------



## madmaximus

i see you in dread post


----------



## HEISENBERG (Nov 12, 2021)

*How did you hear about our forum?*
Please leave information in the comments about how you found us


----------



## hgfhgjkh (Dec 30, 2021)

https://darkweblink.com/breaking-bad-forum/ , i found the forum here


----------



## hardik696

I found the search result excavator how to synthesize dimethylmercury.


----------



## maude

Found on TORCH as one of the ads.


----------



## mental

On dread


----------



## holamen

http://dwltorbltw3tdjskxn23j2mwz2f4q25j4ninl5bdvttiy4xb6cqzikid.onion I found you on this site and like this Site very much


----------



## beetlebb

A friend sent me the link. very interesting so far... lets make this a great community!


----------



## Love4mdma

I was on reddit looking for a specific synthesis and landed here which is pretty awesome


----------



## Walterblack

Dread my friend! good shit in this forum 10/10


----------



## Sabatier

I first saw a very small blue square BB icon on the bottom of an onion site or two, however, I didn't pay much attention to it. Then I saw the banner on Dread when I was navigating to the d/meth subdread to research vendors and catch up on current DNM news. The banner was very well made and since it was on Dread, I figured there must be something to this site. I'm glad I decided to explore. Lots of great write up's and synths here. The procedures are reminicent of the good ole days with Worlock, Rhodium, and Organikum on The Hive. Thank you for accepting my request to join.


----------



## DeeDeesLab

Hidden wiki onion directory


----------



## Dis

Kilos (search the darkweb)
there was an advertisment for this forum



http://mlyusr6htlxsyc7t2f4z53wdxh3win7q3qpxcrbam6jf3dmua7tnzuyd.onion


----------



## millionmind22

it was either Dread or the Onion directory.


----------



## NashvilleDude

Heard about you on dread and although I am not crazy about the clearnet aspet I do think this looks like a fun place to be.


----------



## msi

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGFound you guys on darknetlive.com


----------



## freakfeb

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGDread forum​


----------



## Hedgie

Strangely enough I heard about you on Reddit, although it was a post about alprazolam synthesis with a link to a post here about that.


----------



## artofecho

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGCourier market


----------



## GrumpyPenis

onion directory, was looking for a site like this, and boom this site is everything I have been looking for.


----------



## pocketlog

I heard of you wonderful people on dread..


----------



## herbalife

I saw this on dread, but couldn't register for a long long time and tries cause there were no capture shown!!! But on cleaner it does!! Thanks alot! Hope I find what I am searching for...greetz


----------



## HEISENBERG (Nov 12, 2021)

*How did you hear about our forum?*
Please leave information in the comments about how you found us


----------



## AmfastPL (Jan 23, 2022)

Hello everyone, I found the forum on this page https://www.deepwebsiteslinks.com/blog/ Greetings from Poland ..!


----------



## Dimitry_Mendeleev

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGi found on Reddit.


----------



## Molotov20

Hi, I'm so happy to see this legendary work all gathering in the same place,
I found this site by searching on multiple search engine in dark network about topic related to synthesise of amphetamine,
I study chemistry/microbiology, and happy to be here.


----------



## alettaocean

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGBobby Search


----------



## alettaocean

there was a big advertisment campaign on Bobby search and i got your link from there. aswesome work man!!


----------



## NoNameNoSlogan

https://darkweblink.com/ They seem to have great things to say about this place. I know I am a fool if I did not come and see.


----------



## NoNameNoSlogan

Kaspar Hauser said:


> https://darkweblink.com/breaking-bad-forum/ , i found the forum here



Kaspar HauserSame here Kasper


----------



## blackchip

heard about u off dread


----------



## NoNameNoSlogan

blackchip said:


> heard about u off dread



blackchipWhat is Dread? Can you post a link?


----------



## HEISENBERG

NoNameNoSlogan said:


> What is Dread? Can you post a link?



NoNameNoSlogandreadytofatroptsdj6io7l3xptbet6onoyno2yv7jicoxknyazubrad.onion


----------



## ElJun420

I found you here https://thehiddenwiki.cc/


----------



## ALPHA

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGSearching with the onione browser, with searching for the title of Dark Web I got to know you, what exactly is being done here


----------



## sizofrexx

DeepWeb / Dark web links / Forums <div class="content-head__dropdown dropdown-link"> <label for="dropdown-link-state"> <div class="dropdown-link__title"> <img src="/img/chevron-up.svg" /> <span>More info







darknet2web.com


----------



## tymp

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGa search engine when i was looking for porn


----------



## Grand Meth King

i heard about it in the 41 deep web links in onion browser


----------



## Tuco

Found through Kilos search ad


----------



## DHMan

r/TheeHive
Happy to be here


----------



## Zexafy

Ahmia search


----------



## tiredofwaiting

I googled "chemforum replacement." My go to for years recently had a bit of a shake up so I'm on the hunt for new vendors.


----------



## anotherNovice

I stumbled across you with a darkweb search. Glad I did!


----------



## HEISENBERG (Nov 12, 2021)

*How did you hear about our forum?*
Please leave information in the comments about how you found us


----------



## THeCavalry (Feb 8, 2022)

Asked a guy for a place to ask some sort of questions in tor2door, but then i realized there is a link to the site on darknetlive directory


----------



## petetheplant1

came across a link whist searching reddit


----------



## Arr0w

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERG
Im User Here 


http://6c5qa2ke2esh6ake6u6yoxjungz2czbbl7hqxl75v5k37frtzhxuk7ad.onion/


----------



## savantmic

I have saved a list with .onion on my PC and today I thought to see if any of them are good. The first one to try was this one. I think this is the best place I ever visit on Tor. I have many questions so I hope some of you has patience.


----------



## Poison Rose

I‘m a supplier of RC 
A darknet seller referred me here, he is my buyer


----------



## Code_6

Found the forum on the clear net in a dark web listing site. Hope it's not a honeypot, seems pretty new with few members.


----------



## HEISENBERG (Feb 21, 2022)

Poison Rose said:


> I‘m a supplier of RC
> A darknet seller referred me here, he is my buyer



Poison RoseHi. What do you produce? Do you have a product catalog and prices? Can you send me this information by private message?


----------



## Doxi999

Dread ads


----------



## Fluorotamin

Rutor


----------



## Peckema

Found this place from a friend


----------



## Aaryan

Recon


----------



## caos420

i came across many time researching about noids synthesis on dread... long time to find this place and impressed with all thx for all the contributors


----------



## BurnerMadoff

dark.fail, tor.taxi, dread, and envoy


----------



## holesingroin

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGyour name foregoes you sir. EVERYONE has heard of you. ijus gott back from Moon an heard your name called up there even! lOl been skating round shady places for too long


----------



## RapidDave

I found an add for your site on here - https://www.thedarkweblinks.com/darknet-market-list/


----------



## Nosaints44

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGI saw an add on the courier market


----------



## noman

i got link from alien market


----------



## noman

alien market


----------



## Elron

saw your ad on justkill glad i found it this is my kind of forum!!


----------



## lazkalsai

Looking for mephedrone synthesis and found you with duckduckgo


----------



## HEISENBERG (Nov 12, 2021)

*How did you hear about our forum?*
Please leave information in the comments about how you found us


----------



## Psychotria Viridis (Mar 11, 2022)

I just searched for meth on Ahmia.


----------



## Handstandingappleman

I found you from Darknetlive


----------



## chazchaz

found you on derad


----------



## LittleFlame

Found you with the dread banner. 
Good idea. Just what I was looking for.


----------



## MethSpawner

I heard from Dread forum.


----------



## PossumKid

Followed the rabbit hole here from dread


----------



## justwantitgood

Followed treads from this guy used to post on Reddit about n-iso....


----------



## delveree

Happy to be here, seems better than a Lot of Others Boards! Hopefully this will grow for more interesting discussions!


----------



## halohydrin

Seen the forum on dread thread! Beeing interested and doing illicit, legal drug synths as the former forensic lab intern. It's an honour to share my knowledge in this forum.


----------



## PossumKid

halohydrin said:


> Seen the forum on dread thread! Beeing interested and doing illicit, legal drug synths as the former forensic lab intern. It's an honour to share my knowledge in this forum.



halohydrinAs an old client, I love your TCI profile pic <3


----------



## bad_learner

Dread Post. Happy to be here.


----------



## MrSung

Through Dread, someone gave credit and a link to a solution from Dampier.


----------



## spaggydee

A perfectly timed post by Heisenberg on Dread.
Love what I'm seeing so far. I hope this community grows and lives forever!


----------



## PunchPacket

Recon advertisement


----------



## ACAB

I was looking for different things on startpage.com and ended up here.


----------



## Niceiceinn

found you 

Dark.fail ----- darknet live ----- .ONION domains... from there I saw some fimiliar or sugestiwe BaBa name on onion and now here we are, Ive got to say I absulutly love this forum / site so far and I cant whait to be invited to the RC  I have lookst over 60% of all articles I I got to say im fan alreddy


THX HEISINBERG and other godd peens for this


----------



## Ghostofteam

Fue en https://thehiddenwiki.cc/


----------



## plummerWoman

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGI was in a MIM-attack and THE Criminals put tour adress in My phone. It maybe an attemt to provoke me to a life in crime. Anyhoo, i like reading. So foxtrot Them ..


----------



## unkle

Niceiceinn said:


> found you
> 
> Dark.fail ----- darknet live ----- .ONION domains... from there I saw some fimiliar or sugestiwe BaBa name on onion and now here we are, Ive got to say I absulutly love this forum / site so far and I cant whait to be invited to the RC  I have lookst over 60% of all articles I I got to say im fan alreddy
> 
> ...



NiceiceinnMR HEISINBERG A GODD(like)PE(rse)EN NO LESS.


----------



## Mathys

I have firstly heard about you like the most here by a dread post 
Luckily this had happened


----------



## HEISENBERG (Nov 12, 2021)

*How did you hear about our forum?*
Please leave information in the comments about how you found us


----------



## Benz88 (Apr 12, 2022)

a friend show me this forum because he knows that I will produce some products . 
this Forum is legendary


----------



## DavidDavison2021

best of darknet market links


----------



## Paperhat

Recon.


----------



## Hatermade

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGA personal referral. Another vendor/friend added me.


----------



## Whiteolive7

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGDark.Fail


----------



## Big_Dexter

I found them in dread.


----------



## MrMcDick

A link from Dark.Fail. I'm basically just trying to find a good escrow for future darknet purchases, and hopefully you fine gentleman can help a brother out in locating one that's legit.


----------



## POSEIDON

Onion links


----------



## karamelosanto

I was looking for synthesis information, and got one of the clearnet mirrors on yandex.


----------



## kingzbagg

I was directed here from another form in my hunt for some help for the appropriate methods I need


----------



## kingzbagg1

I had an account already but can't remember the password but i found BB thru dread via a ad/banner


----------



## an0nymous

Actually I don't remember specifically where I heard about this place from but I think it was some kind of chemistry site related to amphetamine synthesis.


----------



## TheTurtle

darkweblink.com nothing but junk noids out there since the ban. I'm now trying to explore manufacturing it myself.


----------



## keend478

Hello, I was just sailing and I always wanted to know more about this, my own intuition.


----------



## PINTXPC88

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGIm searchin about how to sinthesis cannabinoid from tor browser..then i found this link..im so happy that i found this community...im serious buyer of cannabinoid.since china ban noids my oll works gone dowm


----------



## woohoo

I've found your forum on ahmia.


----------



## Kush

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGI found u here


----------



## sunnyslope

i see in torch advert


----------



## alphatag

I found you on dark.direct


----------



## Beeber

reddit


----------



## HEISENBERG (Nov 12, 2021)

*How did you hear about our forum?*
Please leave information in the comments about how you found us


----------



## Abracadabra09 (Apr 29, 2022)

saw the recommendation on bobby


----------



## LilyPods

Saw a video of a DET synthesis and worked backwards to find the site. Very happy to be here. Will start contributing where I can. Thank you for creating this space.


----------



## simogne

I was browsing on Ahmia.onion site and searched some words like "drugs synthesis" cuz i was interested in the process and it lead me here. Ever since then i fell in love with this forum and just made an account today!


----------



## Woonderkini

Givin banner ads is so too much


----------



## junkie999

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGI found you by looking to buy some shit


----------



## lydiareseller

Found you via /d/Dread


----------



## 789gfdsfghfgj

I got here via a facebook ad :/ that kinda worries me and makes me feel this could be a honeypot
I'd love me some RC ket analogues tho


----------



## HEISENBERG

789gfdsfghfgj said:


> I got here via a facebook ad :/ that kinda worries me and makes me feel this could be a honeypot
> I'd love me some RC ket analogues tho



789gfdsfghfgjThe observant user will notice that we have a lot of ads, more than anyone else. This allows us to appeal to our target audience. It's not very easy really, given the focus of the forum. Many people just don't register on the forum, they just study it. We have all the content except the RC section in the public domain. We plan to add more functionality to motivate people to register and take an active part in the life of the forum. Whatever you think, you can just study almost all the information through a tor browser without JS and without even registering.


----------



## 1don

trusted darkweb link. happy to be here.


----------



## Bazooka90

I found you on duckduckgo


----------



## Rad Vam

DuckDuckGo — Privacy, simplified.


The Internet privacy company that empowers you to seamlessly take control of your personal information online, without any tradeoffs.




duckduckgo.com


----------



## benzylben

Found it through a dread ad. This forum might have some actual potential, since there's not many active forums for this kinda thing. There are the two subreddits that shall not be named, but it's reddit so it isn't a exactly the best place to discuss drug chemistry.


----------



## WhiteYoshi

I saw you in this list:





Page Not Found | Darknetlive


Page Not Found




darknetlive.com


----------



## Mikrobiome

I received a pm on reddit


----------



## M3thodman

I was looking for links and came across a list of links and the name gave me flash backs when my brothers and I were baking cakes. I had to join and try and learn the purpose way to do things. Quality is very important


----------



## 051_013

I found you guys on darkweblink! Happy to be here!


----------



## GaDjo

found on /d/Drugmanufacture


----------



## abbadon

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us
> Ad on Dread



HEISENBERG


----------



## bootstrapped100

Tor.link


----------



## Grimysavge

Darknetlive thank you


----------



## HEISENBERG (Nov 12, 2021)

*How did you hear about our forum?*
Please leave information in the comments about how you found us


----------



## WorkCountsMoneyNot (May 16, 2022)

search engines like torch


----------



## Filipe1648

Saw you on Darknetlive


----------



## abaddon

AD on DREAD


----------



## SweetStoner420

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGI got to tweekin and was looking on some dark web trusted site and found my new home


----------



## dyl

"OnionLand Search", as an advert.


----------



## Selassi

DuckDuckGo — Privacy, simplified.


The Internet privacy company that empowers you to seamlessly take control of your personal information online, without any tradeoffs.




duckduckgo.com





Quack quack, stumbled across by accident


----------



## HEISENBERG

Selassi said:


> DuckDuckGo — Privacy, simplified.
> 
> 
> The Internet privacy company that empowers you to seamlessly take control of your personal information online, without any tradeoffs.
> ...



SelassiUnfortunately, this search engine removed all of our cleernet domains from the output.


----------



## Selassi

Then they did that very recently no?


----------



## HEISENBERG

Selassi said:


> Then they did that very recently no?



SelassiA couple of days ago.


----------



## Secure19xl

On Dread


----------



## maddhacker

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGas an advert on torch search engine


----------



## Wixnm

Found out about you guys on Dread



HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERG


----------



## fibinachi

via a banner advertisement on deepweblink.com while looking up dreads onion link.


----------



## Cryptohippo

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGDarkeye led me to helium amd think i found link there.


----------



## mixxxman

i just found you after few research on google


----------



## PepitoPistol

Surfing through Google, looking for Hive stuff


----------



## egeszegedree

Polish forum http://cebulka7uxchnbpvmqapg5pfos4ngaxglsktzvha7a5rigndghvadeyd.onion/viewtopic.php?id=13870


----------



## BongMan

hii i hear about you on dread...


----------



## cookie

Dread


----------



## lgts

a friend told me


----------



## HEISENBERG (Nov 12, 2021)

*How did you hear about our forum?*
Please leave information in the comments about how you found us


----------



## richy (Jun 1, 2022)

weird add on facebook


----------



## lonewolfbeta

Drunken kiwi found ya on ahmia


----------



## Saymynamehsb

I seen you on Dread.


----------



## Darkie1990

I was searching for a drug recipe forum on onion links. There was a collection of links about the darkweb where i saw a link to your forum.


----------



## TheDiscoking

From an associate on a messaging app.



HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERG


----------



## notadrugmanufacturer

Found you via your dread avertisement


----------



## Tsjanga

Found it trough an advertisement, and I am very happy to be here


----------



## hof82049

I come from Dread banner


----------



## DrZEE

found the yt channel and i saw the logo BB , after that was preatty easy to find the forum


----------



## MrPink

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGI was on Dread and someone highly recommended this forum.


----------



## MagikalFlashTrax

your bannier in Dread


----------



## Waterman1967

Carding forums list at the onion site.


----------



## HEISENBERG

Waterman1967 said:


> Carding forums list at the onion site.



Waterman1967It's weird. Can you tell what kind of list it is, carding isn't our thing at all


----------



## meribel

your bannier in dread!


----------



## Upisdown

I was reading through posts on the forum niggasinspace...this is definitely more my style.


----------



## primitiveintelectual

Dread-Advertisements


----------



## danifusions

Found you guys thru Dread honestly


----------



## fuqall

CLEAR NET YOOO TOOOB VIDEO people are posting it last count about 10 pm me for the links


----------



## Vince Gilligan JR

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGfound in Darknet.live !


----------



## Botsauto-Dutchland

i was looking on darkweb and found a link cant remember were .. i found you twice one time looking for p2np synthesis and found this on the normal internet ... .wy is that btw.


----------



## HEISENBERG (Nov 12, 2021)

*How did you hear about our forum?*
Please leave information in the comments about how you found us


----------



## HEISENBERG (Aug 11, 2022)

Dutch046 said:


> i was looking on darkweb and found a link cant remember were .. i found you twice one time looking for p2np synthesis and found this on the normal internet ... .wy is that btw.



Dutch046Our forum is not hard to find on the Internet, very soon this forum will be associated as the place where the way of creating clandestine laboratories begins. Already now in terms of the quality of content we surpass almost all similar Internet resources known to you.


----------



## Botsauto-Dutchland

yes i understand but i was thinking i post like pictures maybe its safe or safer tan normal web so i was wondering wy a darkweb website when there is a normal version.. just wondering i like this website very well. but in the future i want to order what i want i did go to that dutch jail not much of a problem but now i am fired and that bitch of a worksuplyer does not pay me and i cant ask for help cause i am working there on paper. i say this because i want to sell maybe a product that is for purity and minimal damage to the body i sold cocaine base coke and dirty speed and what not. i was busted! but now i am without money! my saving i gave to my little brother but now he doesnt have it.. so maybe i going to sell amfetamine and legal medication because i can get those. but not driving around... they ask me to much if i can show what i have in my car..... like the darkweb maybe i need to try it (amphetaminephosfate)..... sorry for the spam


----------



## HEISENBERG

Dutch046 said:


> yes i understand but i was thinking i post like pictures maybe its safe or safer tan normal web so i was wondering wy a darkweb website when there is a normal version..



Dutch046Our project is located in the onion space, in the clearnet we just have a gateway.


----------



## dnkr

HEISENBERG said:


> Our project is located in the onion space, in the clearnet we just have a gateway.



HEISENBERGIs it safe to use the gateway version? I found this amazing project while researching about ADBB and 5CL on google
The site is _sometimes _slow to load by the way. if you need help with faster servers or something I can donate to this wonderful forum . but to be honest it's like 99% faster than other onion sites so i'm probably just not used to using tor lol

EDIT: Nevermind I just found the "paid" section. I will definitely be buying a membership very soon! (I'm gonna save up for the RC section )


----------



## HEISENBERG

dnkr said:


> Is it safe to use the gateway version?



dnkrFor a simple study of information, yes, it's safe.
But it is better to use the onion version of the site, it is even safer. The listing is only accessible through the onion version.


----------



## Heartburn

Clicked on .onion link, which was pasted by some dude on Reddit r/drugs in comment under some amp synthesis final yeld photo.


----------



## Yeah Science

Tor.link > under Methamphetamine keyword


----------



## thegentleman_007

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SFV8fTMCTCvO

Dread


----------



## KokosDreams

I have found you on Dread and I am more than happy to have joined the community.

So far it's been EXACTLY what I needed to work on my big project and I could find suppliers for the prosecutors I was missing very quickly, the first deal is happening very soon with your escrow.

Thanks for your work and stay safe!

Cincerly,

Koko


----------



## sorcerer

A comment to a post on dread


----------



## Mora

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGA friend told me about it


----------



## systemd

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGI've done a google search on cannabinoid synthesis and found this wonderful community.


----------



## 84%

Found some of G.Patton 's posts via onion.darknet2web.com, which were in the DuckDuckGo results on my Tor/Onion+Firefox web browser.


----------



## melk

tasty onions


----------



## Susi81

HEISENBERG said:


> *Wie haben Sie von unserem Forum erfahren?*
> Bitte hinterlassen Sie in den Kommentaren Informationen darüber, wie Sie uns gefunden haben



HEISENBERGFound you on google when searching for amphetamin synthesis video


----------



## GOUPIL

i found you in a listing of onions on darknetlive !


----------



## lsdkingpin

through a banner ad on darknet trust i think


----------



## Gerald Cotten

Found this forum on Dread!

I really do appreciate the small but growing community here.

Was only following up and reading the posts for the last couple of months but i am looking forward to being more active!


----------



## Acab1312

I see you in deepweb


----------



## HEISENBERG (Nov 12, 2021)

*How did you hear about our forum?*
Please leave information in the comments about how you found us


----------



## kaoticneurotic

Breaking Bad Forum On The Darknet Is Revolutionary | Dark Web Link


The Breaking Bad Forum housed by the Tor network is a revolutionary darknet site indeed! So many forums exist on the dark web. But nothing could match the vibe of something like Breaking Bad. In this




darkweblink.com




Here


----------



## cryptobull

kaoticneurotic said:


> Breaking Bad Forum On The Darknet Is Revolutionary | Dark Web Link
> 
> 
> The Breaking Bad Forum housed by the Tor network is a revolutionary darknet site indeed! So many forums exist on the dark web. But nothing could match the vibe of something like Breaking Bad. In this
> ...



kaoticneurotic





Dark web link | darknet hidden wiki







darkweblink.com


----------



## workworkwork (Sep 22, 2022)

Found this forum on dread forum months ago and is getting better and better, thanks!


----------



## heliosyang

twitter


----------



## TheHusky

Found you on Youtube while looking for a new synthesis to try. One of the most professionally done chemistry videos I have found so far. Thank you for sharing your work!


----------



## HairyPoppins

Hello Friend, I was looking for some information on the Rhodium archives,science madness and reddit I believe, then I saw the BB logo a few times before I realized that's probably where I should go, and now I am a new subscriber. Thanks in advance!


----------



## muscleup

Found you on Dread where I find all the good stuff...


----------



## younesssss

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGI need you
Do you remember me


----------



## Brennos

A guy posted your link in LeLoupBlanc, a french forum, and im glad he did, this is a beautiful forum and I am really exited to read all of the threads and replies !


----------



## teodor

from a Ukrainian site


----------



## shufangxue680309

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGfear to find


----------



## Synthon

Dredd


----------



## Amphibian

Various Dread-posts of member I trust about the BB-forum and also Dread ads


----------



## ochocinco

dread post


----------



## m03

Ehh originally through DarkNetLive before the revamp, have been a lurker but finally made an account lol. Also saw some talk about you on TheeHive subreddit at some point.


----------



## $DirtyRed$

Reddit noid forum


----------



## victorplum

Hi, new here, I've found the ad on Dread few months ago.

I don't see any rules thread, but I've used enough forums to know on my own how to use common sense + I've read the Heisemberg's signature (which I would have already counted as common sense). Read you around, peace


----------



## dirtyred

Reddit R/NOIDS


----------



## hustla

I was looking for some basic preparation of a chemical I don't remeber now and it was just youtube. And then yt recommended me a video of bb.expert channel and poof - here I am.


----------



## Nacho

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGYouTube video. Love it here. You have done a great service to humanity and to all who value true freedom. Great job and I thank you!!


----------



## Loki12

I believe I've seen mentions of BB somewhere on other forums, but I usually stick to what I know. Then ya'll popped up on darkfail or something similar? Took me another couple of weeks to actually open the site up though, I think someone posted about a synth and linked to here. I actually regret that I slept on this site, but with so many scams on darknet you can never be too careful.


----------



## HEISENBERG (Nov 12, 2021)

*How did you hear about our forum?*
Please leave information in the comments about how you found us


----------



## m924 (Dec 28, 2022)

youtube recommended me to a channel advertising BB


----------



## dirktem

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGFound you on youtube


----------



## Alex

HEISENBERG said:


> *Como você ficou sabendo do nosso fórum?*
> Por favor, deixe informações nos comentários sobre como você nos encontrou



HEISENBERGNo lugar onde achei mais improvável: no YouTube. Já registrando no primeiro dia do ano de 2023. Saudações a todos.


----------



## G.Patton

Alex said:


> No lugar onde achei mais improvável: no YouTube. Já registrando no primeiro dia do ano de 2023. Saudações a todos.



AlexHello, welcome! Please, use English language in public messages according our forum rules.


----------



## Alex

G.Patton said:


> Hello, welcome! Please, use English language in public messages according our forum rules.



G.PattonGrateful for the attention. Lack of attention and carelessness with the translator.


----------



## Never to sleep

One day I was watching YouTube and there was this "crazy guy" who made a video on P2NP... Still can't believe they don't take the videos down. I suppose if it looks professional enough it adds to the legitimacy of it when it's checked by YouTube employees.


----------



## Heisenberg5994

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGI saw the link on a YouTube video from BB channel. Love it! Very high quality


----------



## Heisenberg5994

Youtube


----------



## sirmtr

Dread forum


----------



## JamesonFree

*hello*
a fórum linkjét is megtaláltam a YouTube-on. Nagyon hasznosnak találom a videókat!


----------



## G.Patton

JamesonFree said:


> *hello*
> a fórum linkjét is megtaláltam a YouTube-on. Nagyon hasznosnak találom a videókat!



JamesonFreeHello, you are welcome! Please, use Eng language in public messages on BB forum according to rules.


----------



## MiguelR

Hello,
Dread forum and reddit !

Forum looks like good for share knoweldge (i'm working in chemical industry) and learn new things !
The market looks fine too even if it's a new features ! (i guess ?)
people are invested and serious it's a very good point


----------



## mama001

I find everything speculating about you guys is fake. You fucking admin recommended me to someone who scammed my $40000 dollars. Look fellows don't let the admin to recommend you to anyone else here, that's why the don't live interesting post here for long


----------



## HEISENBERG

mama001 said:


> I find everything speculating about you guys is fake. You fucking admin recommended me to someone who scammed my $40000 dollars. Look fellows don't let the admin to recommend you to anyone else here, that's why the don't live interesting post here for long



mama001What?


----------



## lmthedeuce

2000+ Deep Web Links and Dark Web Link [Updated 2023 ]


The deep web links and Dark Web Links 2023 - looking working dark web sites link, The hidden wiki, .onion links, how to access the deep web, deep web porn, etc.




www.deepwebsiteslinks.com




here


----------



## Brinda

From the end of the YT video. You should have it in the description tho


----------



## obamna

HEISENBERG said:


> *How did you hear about our forum?*
> Please leave information in the comments about how you found us



HEISENBERGyoutube recommended


----------



## Mellym

Was surfing youtube, then suddenly one of chemsynth video got my attention.


----------

